# Reviews of the Cobb AccessPort



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

This one will be brief as it's only based on my drive to work this morning.

Flashed the Stage 2 100 OCT map onto my GT-R last night then took it for a very brief drive just to check everything was ok. Everything was fine, no errors. It did stutter a tiny bit at first but it the car was cold, after 2 mins it was fine.

So, this morning, sun shing, birds singing, old ladies doing old ladies things in the side streets of tokyo (sweeping).... then i drove past and all that got sucked into the black hole that was trailing my car.

Two words. F*CK ME!

Drivability is the same if not slightly better now compared to the Mine's map. No more jerkiness at all from 1st to 2nd.

Boost gauge hit 1.45 at full throttle in 1st and 2nd gears. It was tricky to watch the gauge and the road though. In 3rd it only hit what looked like 1.1 bar.

I now get a bit more wheelspin in 1st gear and the exhaust sound seems to have become a tad more aggressive, but that might be my imagination.

In terms of acceleration there is a very very noticable difference in power and speed.

Conclusion: Seat of the pants non scientific feedback is this map has unleashed a fair amount of power. I'm sure it's taken full advantage of the deliciously tasty ENEOS high octane premium fuel that I use at $1.7 per liter...

After thinking about it more, I realize how great this device is. I'll be able to clear error codes, read them, reflash with anti-theft, economy, stupidly fast modes etc, and take advantage of any new maps. Most of this can be done on the fly without needing to hook it up to a PC. It's a brilliant travel companion.

Like to say thanks to Benji for getting it to me in Japan in less than 2 days (how you did that I have no idea) and obviously to COBB for creating such a great tool. The GT-R needs equipment like this to fine tune and unleash it's enourmous potential.

Tony

PS I have an aqualine run this weekend (same dead straight road on the top gear japan bullet train race) so i'll really be able to open her up there.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

nice ione mate am also looking forward to try this on my GTR..

are you worried about the clutch handling it ??

also do you have decat and rear exhaust too?


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

Get some video of your acceleration runs fella. That would be very interesting to watch fairplay


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i'll get some video this weekend.

not worried about the clutch, seems fine.

i have mine's exhaust and mine's hi flow cats.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

btw, back to my observation about the boost jumping to 1.4... is that just because the boost gauge is rubbish or am i really boosting that much? i'm sure i read somewhere it should only be 1.1 to 1.2. from what i can remember the Mine's is .9.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Be careful with the boost mate.:nervous:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

NickM said:


> Be careful with the boost mate.:nervous:


that's the problem, how can i be careful with it? it's a preprogrammed map and i'm worried they've made a mistake based on the octane level. i'm not going to push it now until I get an answer back from cobb.

cobb, if you are reading this then please let me know what i should do. boost definitely jumps to around 1.4 albeit briefly. there should surely be boost protection in there. this was one of my concerns given different temps, humidity, fuel etc to what they're using in the US. am i using the wrong map for Eneos High Octane fuel? should i have used the 102 RON map instead of the 100 OCT map?

ben, maybe you can point them to this thread?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Use a dedicated boost controller to avoid these potentially dangerous spikes. Could also be down to the size of the wastgates in the turbines, if the hole is too small there is just no way to dump the extra pressure fast enough.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

DCD said:


> Use a dedicated boost controller to avoid these potentially dangerous spikes. Could also be down to the size of the wastgates in the turbines, if the hole is too small there is just no way to dump the extra pressure fast enough.


i'm really hoping to avoid that though. i was fairly certain that the r35 ECU is more than up to the job... OR, is this happening because I have the Mine's VX Rom installed?


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't think 1.4 bar is too bad after seeing this.

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i300.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid300.photobucket.com/albums/nn10/VQmotoring/MVI_2870.flv">


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

there's no video, well not that i can see anyway... is it youtube or something?


----------



## MWH (Mar 21, 2006)

*access port*

hi i have just fitted full sunline system with cobb stage 1 and iget boost spikes in 5 and 6th gear iwas told that i needed a booost controller and this will sort it out.the acceleration is fuki.. unreal now love in it


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

MWH said:


> hi i have just fitted full sunline system with cobb stage 1 and iget boost spikes in 5 and 6th gear iwas told that i needed a booost controller and this will sort it out.the acceleration is fuki.. unreal now love in it


What? I was told I had to remove my boost controller or the AP would not work! Can anyone confirm this so I can go and hook my EVC back up?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Arch5 said:


> I don't think 1.4 bar is too bad after seeing this.
> 
> <embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i300.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid300.photobucket.com/albums/nn10/VQmotoring/MVI_2870.flv">


ok, see it now. i'm not sure what the numbers are. is that in bar or psi? it's different to the JDM version gauge.


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> ok, see it now. i'm not sure what the numbers are. is that in bar or psi? it's different to the JDM version gauge.


That's in psi. It's spiking to 25.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

DCD said:


> Use a dedicated boost controller to avoid these potentially dangerous spikes. Could also be down to the size of the wastgates in the turbines, if the hole is too small there is just no way to dump the extra pressure fast enough.


The wastegate is big on the GT-R turbines. 

2009 Nissan GT-R: R35 GT-R turbo - Get to know your turbocharger

Intergration is key. With an aftermarket boost controller you have none of the protection of having it integrated into the ECU. 

Its not as much the boost controller, but the programming of the Accessport. I know that Cobb is working on it. Which is the beauty of the Accessport. Find, fix, and change things.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Tony, you're hitting 1.45bar boost and didn't experience any cuts? 

My god it must be your 100 octane fuel then. Is it Ron 100 or 100 Octane rating? Makes one hell of a difference. 

I run mine on Ron97 (best available here) and goes into limp mode after hitting boost cut several times at 1.35bar. I have no idea how you dont get a boostcut at 1.45bar. That is incredible!

It should only hit a maximum of 1.2 bar according to cobbs and slowly tappers off to 1.0bar at 6k rpm onwards.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

anyways dont mix the boost controler with the accessport... that will definatly mess stuff up. 

everyone just contact cobb tuning and they will fix the issues.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

I've emailed Cobb but no response as yet.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

The fuelling system is supposed to struggle at high rpm over 1.2 bar as far as I've heard.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

R33_GTS-t said:


> The fuelling system is supposed to struggle at high rpm over 1.2 bar as far as I've heard.


I would rather see a horsepower figure attached to the limits of the fuel system.

No one I know so far has tested the fuel pump yet. I know the injector looks the same as the STI injector. If I heard the size, I don't remember it mentioned.

On a 6 cylinder car , each cc of injector is worth about 1 hp at the engine at a safe BSFC and 80% duty cycle. About.... Although revs and fuel, both come into play.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

What size is the STi injector?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Arch5 said:


> That's in psi. It's spiking to 25.


1.7bar? so who is driving that car? the guys from cobb? given i'm not that tecnically oriented, what sort of potential damage is that going to cos to the engine/transmission?

I am fairly concerned about the boost spike i'm seeing and would love to know if octane in US is different to octane in Japan. I know that RON is different in the US than Europe, just like gallons are different. 

maybe cobb need to make new maps that specifically mention the local market ie Japan 100 Octane Stage 2.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

tokyogtr said:


> . I know that RON is different in the US than Europe, just like gallons are different.


Fuel in the US is rated in PON or pump octane number. 

Wikipedia 

- common type of octane rating worldwide is the Research Octane Number (RON). RON is determined by running the fuel in a test engine with a variable compression ratio under controlled conditions, and comparing the results with those for mixtures of iso-octane and n-heptane.

Motor Octane Number (MON) or the aviation lean octane rating, which is a better measure of how the fuel behaves when under load. MON testing uses a similar test engine to that used in RON testing, but with a preheated fuel mixture, a higher engine speed, and variable ignition timing to further stress the fuel's knock resistance. Depending on the composition of the fuel, the MON of a modern gasoline will be about 8 to 10 points lower than the RON.

average of the RON and the MON, sometimes called the Anti-Knock Index (AKI), Road Octane Number (RdON), Pump Octane Number (PON), or (R+M)/2. Because of the 8 to 10 point difference noted above, the octane shown in the United States is 4 to 5 points lower than the same fuel elsewhere: 87 octane fuel, the "regular" gasoline in the US and Canada, is 91-92 in Europe. However most European pumps deliver 95 (RON) as "regular", equivalent to 90-91 US (R+M)/2, and some even deliver 98 (RON) or 100 (RON).[citation needed]



All that says is that 100 in Japan is like 94/95 PON in the US. 

I have run Japanese ECU's on 91 octane PON. I can make a ton of power on 91 octane if you tune the car correctly. Even the 91 octane that we have in California, which people seem to think is worse than other 91 .


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

ok, so what's the difference between 100 OCT and 102 RON? Maybe i should have used the 102 RON map?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Should octane rating change boost pressure anyway? Surely the exhaust gas flow rate is nigh on the same either way. In the video, the driver mentions a decat pipe. That probably has a bigger affect.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

tokyogtr said:


> ok, so what's the difference between 100 OCT and 102 RON? Maybe i should have used the 102 RON map?


100 octane might be 100 RON. It might be 100 MON. It might be 100 PON. That is why you really need to know your fuel. Big differences in the fuel. If it is not stated, assume its 100 RON not PON. 

You can , on the right car , with enough headroom, make 50+ more hp on a 100 PON vs 100 RON. 

And its not just a boost thing. We run 27 psi of boost on 91 octane on some cars with the right tune. No alcohol injection, no weirdness , just a good tune.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Should octane rating change boost pressure anyway? Surely the exhaust gas flow rate is nigh on the same either way. In the video, the driver mentions a decat pipe. That probably has a bigger affect.



Should it , or could it ? Should it, no. Could it, yes.

The decat pipes are the issue for the boost spikes. The first maps are all setup for having cats on the car.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i have hi flow cats on my car but the cobb map description says it's tuned for this setup. maybe the problem is the map? the cobb guys are very difficult to get hold of...


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

tokyogtr said:


> i have hi flow cats on my car but the cobb map description says it's tuned for this setup. maybe the problem is the map? the cobb guys are very difficult to get hold of...


Really ? They seem to be all over the forums that I look at. Joe is on Nagtroc quiet a bit. 

Are you calling from Japan ? 

I know they were in LA last week, this last weekend for a few photo/video shoots.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

yup, i'm in japan. can't seem to get onto nagtroc but will give it another try. i've emailed them but no response.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i've posted the whole thing on the COBB forum which i didn't realize existed... fingers crossed...


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey tony. Glad to see you scored yourself an AP. Pretty nifty little bugger. The boost spike to 1.45 is quite plausible - I have had that as well, though with a decat pipe, mine overboosts and I get a boost cut. The engine just cuts out.

I would say run with the 100 oct stage 1 map for the moment, it is slightly less aggressive and wait for the Cobb guys to tune the decat maps (they are working on it - or so we hope) and once those are out - they should be safe enough for your high flow cat setup as well.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

nagtroc.com or nagtroc.org... two different sites..


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

timechaser said:


> Hey tony. Glad to see you scored yourself an AP. Pretty nifty little bugger. The boost spike to 1.45 is quite plausible - I have had that as well, though with a decat pipe, mine overboosts and I get a boost cut. The engine just cuts out.
> 
> I would say run with the 100 oct stage 1 map for the moment, it is slightly less aggressive and wait for the Cobb guys to tune the decat maps (they are working on it - or so we hope) and once those are out - they should be safe enough for your high flow cat setup as well.



my car didn't cut out though so is that because it can cope due to the high octane fuel? i still don't understand why cobb didn't program in a safety catch on the boost though...


----------



## deric (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi tony, this is great reviews. Have u try uninstall ap and get mine's vx-rom back? After read yr reviews, ap stage2 is superior mine's vx-rom, how about stage1 vs mine's vx-rom?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

deric said:


> Hi tony, this is great reviews. Have u try uninstall ap and get mine's vx-rom back? After read yr reviews, ap stage2 is superior mine's vx-rom, how about stage1 vs mine's vx-rom?


hi mate, no, i have not tried to uninstall it but to be honest i don't think there's much point. it seems to be a tad smoother than the mine's map but with a lot more power. maybe too much power....


----------



## deric (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks tony:thumbsup:. Yr answer make me want ap asap. But I live in Bangkok, Thailand. Last time I must pay double price for mine's vx-rom (including shipping cost). So I don't want to lose my mine's vx-rom forever. How can I do to make sure that I can get both ap and mine's vx-rom?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

just backup the mine's data when you plug in the AP first time. then that's it, it's stored forever.


----------



## deric (Feb 11, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> just backup the mine's data when you plug in the AP first time. then that's it, it's stored forever.


Yes, but I'm not sure when I restore mine's map if it will be ok.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

deric said:


> Yes, but I'm not sure when I restore mine's map if it will be ok.


ok, i will upload the mine's map tonight and see how it runs tomorrow. to be honest, i feel more comfortable doing that given the boost spikes i'm seeing.


----------



## deric (Feb 11, 2008)

That's great. Thank u very much, tony-san


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i just uninstalled the AP and it reflashed the mine's map. all fine. car running as it used to. will test the boost and see if it spikes again or not tomorrow morning.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry but I'm a little confused - I run just over 2 bar on my RS4 with a simular set up (no cats, bigger exhaust, air box etc...) - which produces 550bhp - surely you will need to run higher boost to get the power up to about the same - the engine should be good for 1.4 - 1.8 bar which will depend on outside temps and atmo pressure as cold damp days will produce more psi / bar pressure in turbo engines.

More pressure = more power or am I missing the point?

R.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Chubby said:


> Sorry but I'm a little confused - I run just over 2 bar on my RS4 with a simular set up (no cats, bigger exhaust, air box etc...) - which produces 550bhp - surely you will need to run higher boost to get the power up to about the same - the engine should be good for 1.4 - 1.8 bar which will depend on outside temps and atmo pressure as cold damp days will produce more psi / bar pressure in turbo engines.
> 
> More pressure = more power or am I missing the point?
> 
> R.


Different engines and different turbochargers - the GTR's engine is larger than the RS4 and has different turbo's which means it can get similar power with less pressure.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry Borat I have not made myself clear...

Yes I know the GT-R is a bigger engine (3.8 vs 2.7ltr) and has different turbos (my car has bigger turbos) but what I was trying to say is more pressure gives you more power, which has to be a good thing... surely??

The other way is to cool the induced air (bigger intercoolers or water injection) that also gives more pressure.

R.


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> ok, so what's the difference between 100 OCT and 102 RON? Maybe i should have used the 102 RON map?


I think you should be running either the 102 RON map or 93 OCT Stage 2 map. 100 OCT map is meant for race fuel. 93 OCT = 98 RON that's what I was told.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Chubby said:


> Sorry Borat I have not made myself clear...
> 
> Yes I know the GT-R is a bigger engine (3.8 vs 2.7ltr) and has different turbos (my car has bigger turbos) but what I was trying to say is more pressure gives you more power, which has to be a good thing... surely??
> 
> ...


More pressure will also create more heat, and if it goes over what the turbo is rated for, then bad things can happen to the turbo. The R34 GTR Ball Bearing Turbo can only take about 1.2 bar of pressure, any more than that and you are risking the the life of the turbo. 

I am quite suprise you can run that much boost with the RS4 turbo. From my VW days, the RS4 should use 2x KKK K04 Turbo. I remember that the boost need to be brought down below 1 bar at near redline because the turbo gets too hot and breaks the shaft. 
But that was for the K04 upgrade kit for the A4/Passat... and that was many years ago...

Back to the R35 GTR... Does anyone make a LOW Octane map? Because my dad just bought a R35 and where he lives, he have no access to good fuel. Will the GTR pick up the knock and retard the timing?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

There are so many issues at and above 1.2bar of boost. for one the clutches really start to slip. This was stated by endless-r and some others have found this out too (amuse, hks etc). Who knows what other issues might be caused, especially if you use launch control with such power. The R35 can run more boost with the same turbo, BUT its usable power would go down the drain. the trq/hp graph would totaly change and it might even run out of breath.

The R35 can handle 600hp like the Amuse setup and HKS setup have already shown (again trans is the problem of going any further with more engine mod's). nissan already stated the actuall engine can work to 700hp without any garauntee's. after that major work need to be done to the block. and im guessing this would only be good for a dyno run or two.

the cobb tuning accessport stage 2 will work with aftermarket exhaust and sports cats. boost spikes are happening with de-cat systems only as far as i know.

I do belive that cobb tuning has maps for lower grade gas too, im not sure how low it goes.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i ran the car back on the mine's map this morning. definitely notice the power drop. boost never got above .9. no boost spikes at all.

i guess i will try the 102RON map next but i also think i'd be best to wait until COBB fix the issue with hi flow CATs. bummer though cos you really do feel the performance drop...

so, deric, there was no problem uninstalling the AP and going back to the Mine's map.


----------



## deric (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks tony :bowdown1:, I will go with AP and new fixed map :chuckle:


----------



## MWH (Mar 21, 2006)

*gtr*

hi got my mechanical boost controller fitted yesterday and the boost spiking has gone now spent full day at track testing no issues so far


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i think i'll wait for cobb to figure it out.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

cobb is going to update all the maps soon. they have a buncha customer data and will continue to provide maps with all the data recived in the future. so keep getting ahold of cobb and let them know whatever possible.

if your using cobb accessport with a boost controler you could cause issues big time. talk to cobb about why you shouldnt, i think they have said why, but i dont know off hand.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

tokyogtr - i know your pissed about not getting a respons on the cobb forums, but they are working on 1.05 that may help fix the issues.(tho i really dont know). lets hope so.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

mindlessoath said:


> tokyogtr - i know your pissed about not getting a respons on the cobb forums, but they are working on 1.05 that may help fix the issues.(tho i really dont know). lets hope so.


that's good to hear, especially as i got my first boost cut this morning. surprised the crap out of me. was in 5th gear nailing it to overtake and boom... i'm uninstalling and putting the mine's map back on until they figure this out.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> that's good to hear, especially as i got my first boost cut this morning. surprised the crap out of me. was in 5th gear nailing it to overtake and boom... i'm uninstalling and putting the mine's map back on until they figure this out.


Welcome to the boost cut club Tony. I was one of the very first to post about this issue in Nagtrog.org but seems to me there Accessport's got some rather crazy rabid fanbois trolling around. I have emails shooting and accusing me of bullshitting, running crap fuels and doing improper mods. 

Many informed ones even tried hard to convince me that its only my car. At first I believed them its my car, but for the past 2 weeks, I've seen more then a dozen same cases as us. But there is a trend, The trend is, most of the cars I heard having boostcut (doesn't matter stage 1 or 2. Its happens on both) are JDM cars. But sadly, today I've heard about the first USDM car running Stage 1 on stock exhaust (no mods at all) experiecing boost cuts). So perhaps Cobbs has taken the liberty to go all out on aggressive tuning. Maybe they just need some time to even out the things. 

I just dont like the fact that some people are calling me "bullshits" of me having boostcut and putting the blame on my car. My car is perfectly fine. Me too is running Mines VX rom now after Seiki san from Mines program my car.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

does mines swap the chip or do they flash the chip without replacing it?


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

mindlessoath said:


> does mines swap the chip or do they flash the chip without replacing it?


They took out the original ecu and reflash it. No adding of whatsoever physical chips. I cannot reveal how they do it though as Seiki san specifically mention to me not to reveal it. I even took pictures of the whole process lol. But I would be dishonoring a gentleman's agreement. Either way, its not much of a difference from cobb's reflash. Basically it is just a map reflash but in this case, mine's map.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

One teaser though, Mines is possibly testing HKS EVC to regulate boost for their future Vx rom mapping. And they are going all out aggresive. 

Their test vehicles has been tested to run at 1.35bar so far but he did quote it is not safe. This is their own testing. I ask if this is going to be release to the public, he said he don't know. Its entirely up to Niigura san to think how safe it is. 

Game is definately heating up at Mines. They are definately not the complacent type the many of you try to make them sound..


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

And one more thing, he mention MCR's tranmission problem is not due to MCR overboosting their car therefore frying their clutch. 

So it is not true that all those high hp or torque whatever cause MCR to fry their transmission though MCR did show concern over the tranmissions. But at least it wasn't the cause of MCR's tranmission woes recently.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Did a 30 minutes interview but couldn't be bothered to upload it. Too darn lazy to update it. 

And according to him, vspec is not launching anytime soon.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Have emailed you verson 106 maps guys, more maps will also follow.

will try out on R35 in the morning


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

All of the 1.04 Calibrations are designed to work with ALL of the cats in place. They can be hi flow units, but they MUST be present. Removing the cats, and thus back pressure, leads to a sustained over boosting condition. This condition can lead the car to go into a 'safe mode', in which the AFRs and boost will both drop. 

v106 maps will lower boost to approximately 1.15 BAR(+/-.5 Bar) These are designed to work with Hi-Flow or Stock cats. Catless mid and/or fully catless cars may experience higher boost levels. These maps should not run into over boost conditions, however they are BETA releases and further refinement maybe required.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

are you sure the beta maps are safe? i'm just a bit paranoid given they've skipped 1.05 and failed to recognize there's a problem even with hi flow cats...


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

the beta maps will be safer than the 1.04 because they are lowering boost to fix your issues. plus they need feedback on them, and they will just become final if no one gives good enough feedback.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

I dont remember that MCR used anything to make more boost... does anyone remember if they did? was it a boost controler or a competing ecu brand?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

mindlessoath said:


> the beta maps will be safer than the 1.04 because they are lowering boost to fix your issues. plus they need feedback on them, and they will just become final if no one gives good enough feedback.


ok, i'm reflashing now. will take it for a drive later today and also have some big drives tomorrow and monday so will report back.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

just back from a drive. pushed it pretty hard and got no boost cut. did not see the boost go over 1.1 at all. the downside is i can tell the difference in power loss. it's now sitting somewhere between the mine's .9 map and the cobb stage 2 v1.04 map.


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

this is going to seem like a really stupid question...but this must invalidate any warranty,
does it not?

And even if you remove it, Nissan must be able to tell through data logging that you had one on.?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

peterpeter said:


> this is going to seem like a really stupid question...but this must invalidate any warranty,
> does it not?
> 
> And even if you remove it, Nissan must be able to tell through data logging that you had one on.?


all depends on how good your relationship is with your HPC.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

tokyogtr's reaction to the Cobbs sounds similar to my friend's 

He's been telling me "no more mods" for the longest time and having done the MINES reflash from day one, he was the last person in the world I expected to change ECU.

He sat in another friend's R35 and even from a rolling start.. his first comment was: F**K!

Switched to the Cobbs the next day. haha


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

well, major boost cut again with the 1.06 beta map. we figured out how to duplicate it every single time now. it seems to happen only on the gear shift at almost full throttle from 3rd to 4th, 4th to 5th and 5th to 6th. every damn time i shifted gear it would go nuts just after the gear change and the boost would go thru the roof and then boost cut. i've now uninstalled the AP and reinstalled the Mine's map. not going to install the cobb again until it's confirmed that there is no boost cut.


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> well, major boost cut again with the 1.06 beta map. we figured out how to duplicate it every single time now. it seems to happen only on the gear shift at almost full throttle from 3rd to 4th, 4th to 5th and 5th to 6th. every damn time i shifted gear it would go nuts just after the gear change and the boost would go thru the roof and then boost cut. i've now uninstalled the AP and reinstalled the Mine's map. not going to install the cobb again until it's confirmed that there is no boost cut.


the stock boost solenoid can`t cope with more than 1bar. you need a boost controller for anything higher, no matter which tuner`s map. hks evc6 is the only one (i know) that works with the 35, for now. it would be awesome if cobb were to launch a boost controller with their maps !

OT a lil: yo, joe (cobb) if you are reading this please could you guys include the new tire pressure sensors registration feature in the AP. many tks in advance


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

vex said:


> the stock boost solenoid can`t cope with more than 1bar. you need a boost controller for anything higher, no matter which tuner`s map. hks evc6 is the only one (i know) that works with the 35, for now. it would be awesome if cobb were to launch a boost controller with their maps !


so how are mine's doing it with their higher boost? mine's are very good at this stuff and i'm tempted to go back and ask them to up the boost on my vx-rom. i'll still keep the Cobb device in case they come along with something special later but for now i still think mine's is the most solid upgrade. it's just a pain having to go all the way to mine's to get anything done. that's the beauty of the cobb device... in fact, if the COBB device can download and store mine's map, why don't they just copy the best bits of the mine's map and just up the boost?


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> so how are mine's doing it with their higher boost? mine's are very good at this stuff and i'm tempted to go back and ask them to up the boost on my vx-rom. i'll still keep the Cobb device in case they come along with something special later but for now i still think mine's is the most solid upgrade. it's just a pain having to go all the way to mine's to get anything done. that's the beauty of the cobb device... in fact, if the COBB device can download and store mine's map, why don't they just copy the best bits of the mine's map and just up the boost?


does any1 have a 1.1bar or higher mines map ?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

vex said:


> does any1 have a 1.1bar or higher mines map ?


they keep it very quiet...


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> they keep it very quiet...


pm me quietly once yours is done


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

vex said:


> pm me quietly once yours is done


will do. it won't be until next weekend though...


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Tony, I guess I'm not alone in this world. I suppose we are the only few who has tried it out and bothered to post the feedbacks on the forum. It has been quiet thus far. Hasn't heard of anyone giving feedbacks on this Beta maps yet. 

But at least, it is not working for me or you. Check out my review:
Cobbs Acessport V1.06 BETA review - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club 

Dont bother with the first post. I got lucky with no cuts and wasn't able to tell where the boost cut was to set in. Read towards my ending post you'll see what I encounter during the boost surge and thus cuts eventually is "exactly" the same as you. 

Right after higher gear changes, bam! Cuts. Sigh... I really do love the power though. 

Have you tried out the other fuel rating maps yet? I'm going to try out 93octane map rating now and see how it goes. And also did you get the Mines air filter? It makes the boost cuts much more frequent. Supposely I'm guessing from the better air flow perhaps thus perhaps skewing the Cobb's AFR ratio a bit. No idea, I'm just a layman guessing here. (Before any experts jump in to flame me)


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> will do. it won't be until next weekend though...


include me in. thanks. :clap:


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

And Tony, on the other hand, regarding the Mines VX Rom map, I felt the 4th gear mid range looses out even to the stock maps. I'm not sure if its my mind playing trick or what but thats what I felt? You can compare it with the Cobb's Stock style map and feel it for yourself if you're curious.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Someone just clocked an [email protected] using 14psi/0.96bar.

http://www.gtrblog.com/index.php/2008/11/22/noteworthy-gt-r-drag-times-our-top-three?blog=4

http://www.gtrblog.com/media/blogs/gtrblog/Drags/fiksegtr-timeslip-11.2.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Rob mapping on the dyno yesterday with new accesstuner pro, first custom map in euro/outside usa.

599bhp. should see over 620bhp with more time & datalogging


Better throttle response, more suited for UK fuel, little more boost, more timing = big smile


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Hells bells - sounds wonderful...


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Any Dyno plts available to view?

Where was the car from?

R.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

First 10 second COBB? [email protected] with 18psi. No LC.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Benji, is that with just Stage 1 mods?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

yup just sunline exhaust. just under a bar of boost


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

R33,

Not being a drag strip follower, there's a figure shown, when they are about half way - a 4.63 for the Gt-R and 1.92 for the other...

What are these?

R.


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Chubby said:


> R33,
> 
> Not being a drag strip follower, there's a figure shown, when they are about half way - a 4.63 for the Gt-R and 1.92 for the other...
> 
> ...


Isnt that 60 ft times?

4.63 seems a bit high though
should be more like 1.7


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Chubby said:


> R33,
> 
> Not being a drag strip follower, there's a figure shown, when they are about half way - a 4.63 for the Gt-R and 1.92 for the other...
> 
> ...


Could be a 440ft (of 1760ft) split or something.


Top work with the mapping there Ben. 600bhp under a bar is really good.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Guys, might have been 1.63 which would make sence.

R.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

The 60ft was 1.858.

1/8 mile - [email protected]

2009 Nissan GT-R R35 1/4 mile Drag Racing timeslip specs 0-60 - DragTimes.com


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

The latest addition to the AccessPORT for the GT-R is the virtual Dyno. Also the boost logging has been fixed and more data parameters have been added

available free download with updater

the newest firmware is 1.3.2.0-9019 . Run the AccessPORT updater on your AccessPORT and you'll be updated to it automatically. 


http://www.accessecu.com/support/AccessPORTUpdater.exe


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

Beeen please come to Prague


----------



## maddog (Nov 27, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> The latest addition to the AccessPORT for the GT-R is the virtual Dyno. Also the boost logging has been fixed and more data parameters have been added
> 
> available free download with updater
> 
> ...


do you think i should update this latest version onto the AP and download onto car, running the stage 2 97 oct with a zigen y pipe and tune exhaust
cheers


----------

